# Help with some Estate Sale Bottles



## Hogtown Hunter (Jun 7, 2022)

There is an estate sale going on later this week and I saw some bottles that I can't seem to find online or I'm only seeing one for sale. I'm new to this and was hoping I could get your opinions.
 The Dispenza Hutchinson bottle I can't seem to find any prices online. The Hutch book has it as Scarce if I'm reading it right.
The J. Mullins I found one for sale for about $90. It's hard to get an average price when there is only one example.  The John White Chemist is at $100 in the only one for sale. Must be pretty rare if medicine bottle is that much? And the blob top soda bottle says "Never Sold". I can't seem to find that one either. I see some " Not to be Sold". Is that a reproduction? 
Which ones do you find interesting? If any? Thanks.
They also have some stoneware. I'm thinking I may try and do a bundle deal on two or three?


----------



## UnderMiner (Jun 7, 2022)

These images have me salivating at the thought of purchasing such nice artifacts for cheap. As per your query regarding the "Never Sold" and "Not to be Sold" embossing on the old bottles. These phrases were typically written on most glass beer/soda bottles from the later half of 19th to turn of the 20th century. It was simply to prevent bottle piracy as bottles were much more expensive to manufacture back then and were supposed to be returned to the company that owned them so they could be refilled and their contents sold again. People bought the contents of the bottle after all, not the bottle itself. I can't help with values as that's out of my line of knowledge. I would buy everything if it was cheap enough though, especially that jug - just tell them that the chip on the lip makes it essentially worthless and offer them a $1 for it.  Good luck


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Jun 7, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> These images have me salivating at the thought of purchasing such nice artifacts for cheap. As per your query regarding the "Never Sold" and "Not to be Sold" embossing on the old bottles. These phrases were typically written on most glass beer/soda bottles from the later half of 19th to turn of the 20th century. It was simply to prevent bottle piracy as bottles were much more expensive to manufacture back then and were supposed to be returned to the company that owned them so they could be refilled and their contents sold again. People bought the contents of the bottle after all, not the bottle itself. I can't help with values as that's out of my line of knowledge. I would buy everything if it was cheap enough though, especially that jug - just tell them that the chip on the lip makes it essentially worthless and offer them a $1 for it.  Good luck


Thanks for the info UnderMiner.
The couple of sales I've bought from usually have bottles priced about average cost but if it's a 3 day sale things are 50% off at most sales on the last day. The two toned ginger beers look to be priced at $25. I'll buy them at $12.50.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 7, 2022)

I didn't see anything to impressive. common Hutchs usually sell for $10-$20 range. Rarer ones can get over $100 easily. I doubt that White Medicine is a $100 Bottle. Probably more like $5 but I don't know anything about it so unless super rare & desirable could be a $100 bottle but highly unlikely. The this not to be sold bottle looked like a Blank Slug plate making it not very desirable & not very Valuable maybe in the $5 to $10 range. The Stoneware Ginger Beers look to be the common European Variety worth maybe $10 each. All just my opinion, others may vary. LEON.


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Jun 7, 2022)

Thanks hemihampton. I'll have some idea now what I should pay or just walk away.
The Mullins Hutch in aqua is listed as rare but the clear one that is for sale the Hutch book has just a dash. Does that mean they don't have enough info on that bottle to rate it? Also the Dispenza bottle is rated as Scarce. What value is that about? Thanks.


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Jun 7, 2022)

Here is clear Mullins hutch


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 7, 2022)

This is just my Guestimate, a Hutch rated common $5-25. rated as Scarce maybe $25-75. rated as Rare maybe $75-$100+. But just my amateur guess & opinion. In reality those Guestimates don't mean much because really it depends on how bad somebody wants something & how much they willing to pay to get what they want. If dealing with ebay, ebay is totally unpredictable. you might see a Hutch on ebay get $100 & then next week same or similar Hutch gets $10 & vica versa. LEON.

P.S. I'm pretty sure the dash in hutchbook just means they don't have enough info on it to give it a rating. A hutch expert in that particular State would have to chime in, I specialize more in Michigan Hutchs.


----------



## willong (Jun 8, 2022)

Hogtown Hunter,

My curiosity always gets the better of my discretion--please let us know how the sale went after its conclusion!


Will


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Jun 8, 2022)

willong said:


> Hogtown Hunter,
> 
> My curiosity always gets the better of my discretion--please let us know how the sale went after its conclusion!
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## Len (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi Hogtown Hunter,

Hemi Hampton is spot on. I'll just add that whiskey/water pourer is pretty common in my neck of the woods. If you find one without lip damage you would be in the $35-$40. neighborhood. Most have worse damage from what I can see in your pic but an informed seller might let it go for about $20. Good luck!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 10, 2022)

Hogtown Hunter said:


> There is an estate sale going on later this week and I saw some bottles that I can't seem to find online or I'm only seeing one for sale. I'm new to this and was hoping I could get your opinions.
> The Dispenza Hutchinson bottle I can't seem to find any prices online. The Hutch book has it as Scarce if I'm reading it right.
> The J. Mullins I found one for sale for about $90. It's hard to get an average price when there is only one example.  The John White Chemist is at $100 in the only one for sale. Must be pretty rare if medicine bottle is that much? And the blob top soda bottle says "Never Sold". I can't seem to find that one either. I see some " Not to be Sold". Is that a reproduction?
> Which ones do you find interesting? If any? Thanks.
> They also have some stoneware. I'm thinking I may try and do a bundle deal on two or three?


J Mullins is a common bottle. Not worth $90. Maybe $9. The other prices seem high too. I got this one for $5.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Jun 10, 2022)

Thanks Robby. I thought you might know about the NY bottles.  The sale is by appointment only and I couldn't get there Thursday or Friday. The guy running the sale said he had several calls from people interested in bottles. So I'm not expecting there to be many left when I go tomorrow,  Saturday.


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Jun 11, 2022)

So I got to estate sale on the last day and all the bottles I was interested in were gone. The two hutchinson bottles, the blob top and the two tone ginger beer bottles. The jug was still there and was at $15. Didn't see any markings/stamp so I passed on it. The few left were only $5 so I did get the John White medicine bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 11, 2022)

Hogtown Hunter said:


> So I got to estate sale on the last day and all the bottles I was interested in were gone. The two hutchinson bottles, the blob top and the two tone ginger beer bottles. The jug was still there and was at $15. Didn't see any markings/stamp so I passed on it. The few left were only $5 so I did get the John White medicine bottle.


I'd say you did pretty well with the John White for $5 since it looks like an earlier one.  It's the only one other than the Hutches that I would have been interested in if I saw it at a sale.  Does it have a pontil?


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Jun 11, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'd say you did pretty well with the John White for $5 since it looks like an earlier one.  It's the only one other than the Hutches that I would have been interested in if I saw it at a sale.  Does it have a pontil?


Yes. The guy selling the one on etsy has it dated 1870s?. Money was burning a hole in my pocket so I left estate sale and went to antique store. Found this Florida Brewing Hutch. It's a commen one but came home with something.


----------



## Len (Jun 11, 2022)

I've never seen a mark on those dark brown pourers. If you find one with a mark that passes your condition test at a fair price, pick it up.


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Jun 11, 2022)

Len said:


> I've never seen a mark on those dark brown pourers. If you find one with a mark that passes your condition test at a fair price, pick it up.


I've never bought a jug in my life. I'm new to this. How would I know if this wasn't made by someone as a hobby project? I wouldn't know the difference. Thanks for coming on here and trying to make me look dumb Len. I'll remember that


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 11, 2022)

If your Yes was a Yes to it's got a Pontil, I did not see a Pontil? LEON.

P.S. How much was the Hutch?


----------



## Len (Jun 11, 2022)

"I like big jugs and I cannot lie."    Nothing wrong with smaller versions.  Hogtown Hunter, someday you'll come across a jug/crock and it will set off the "I could be interested in this" something inside you. Perhaps it might look good on a step of that staircase. (Then picture one on each stair.) Maybe its from a town near you. Could be the labeling, like a whiskey, for example. Then your interest will spark a little research and ta-da, you're no longer a rookie. Everybody was one at an earlier point. Btw, I think you are smarter than you realize, as demonstrated by your tag sale and prior posts skills. Pottery in general is not easy. Its a lot of work. A lot of beginners drop out. Hobby projects are usually the kind of thing that Grandma makes at the senior center. (Well intended efforts, made with love, but poorly painted, etc. etc.) Just keep an eye out for the obvious. You'll know. Like a mt. lion's track from bear's! ...That cannon isn't loaded right?


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Jun 11, 2022)

Len said:


> "I like big jugs and I cannot lie."    Nothing wrong with smaller versions.  Hogtown Hunter, someday you'll come across a jug/crock and it will set off the "I could be interested in this" something inside you. Perhaps it might look good on a step of that staircase. (Then picture one on each stair.) Maybe its from a town near you. Could be the labeling, like a whiskey, for example. Then your interest will spark a little research and ta-da, you're no longer a rookie. Everybody was one at an earlier point. Btw, I think you are smarter than you realize, as demonstrated by your tag sale and prior posts skills. Pottery in general is not easy. Its a lot of work. A lot of beginners drop out. Hobby projects are usually the kind of thing that Grandma makes at the senior center. (Well intended efforts, made with love, but poorly painted, etc. etc.) Just keep an eye out for the obvious. You'll know. Like a mt. lion's track from bear's! ...That cannon isn't loaded right?


I apologize for getting so defensive. I know most of you guys have done this for decades. That's why I'm here. Trying to learn. I'll try and refrain from making dumb statements but it comes naturally. Haha.


The Florida Hutch was $25. Probably not worth that but wanted another for Florida collection.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 11, 2022)

I think the Florida Hutch was worth $25. I got one & if I sold it I would want at least $25. Not to many Hutchs say Brewing co. on them. I just bid over $200 on a Brewing co Hutch on ebay last week & surprisingly got outbid. LEON.


----------



## Len (Jun 12, 2022)

No biggie.


----------

